
Campaign Zero: End police violence in America - adamnemecek
https://www.joincampaignzero.org/
======
drewcoo
This treats police violence as the problem rather than a symptom of the deeper
problem. If we still have police enforcing inequity, and enforcing it
unevenly, at that, then the problem will just erupt in different symptoms.
Friendly, nonviolent Fred Rogers-style police keeping the poor in their
ghettos don't fix anything.

